# Today's Q



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2013)

I've got a lot going on for today's PPPC-II. I figured I might as well post the bulk of the pics here where they belong.
Today's fare will be brisket (I really should have cut myself more than one slice ) , BBQ'd beans and ABTs. I'm also turning a portion of the brisket into burnt ends. 
The brisket went on the WSM a little before 5:00. It's resting while the rest cooks.
And it looks something like this:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2013)

I can almost smell it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good, pac.  Does it ship well


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Looks good, pac. Does it ship well


 
As a matter of fact it DOES! 
How many beans would you like?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> As a matter of fact it DOES!


good,'cos the cut brisket looks like it's grinning at me...just pull out it's horns,wipe it's arse & send it over.i'll pay the air freight.superb job pac...that looks bloody outstanding mate!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> As a matter of fact it DOES!
> How many beans would you like?



You decide.  Then pack it with some brisket, burnt ends and ABTs to prevent damage.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2013)

Tell you what, Andy... I'll weigh out the tart you're not going to send me and send you an equal weight of brisket. Fair?

Thanks, Harry.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Tell you what, Andy... I'll weigh out the tart you're not going to send me and send you an equal weight of brisket. Fair?
> 
> Thanks, Harry.



Sounds like the only plan that will actually work.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Tell you what, Andy... I'll weigh out the tart you're not going to send me and send you an equal weight of brisket. Fair?





Andy M. said:


> Sounds like the only plan that will actually work.


tell you what chaps.you know this food you're not going to send to each other?just send it to me.there ya go,wisdom of solomon!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> tell you what chaps.you know this food you're not going to send to each other?just send it to me.there ya go,wisdom of solomon!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> tell you what chaps.you know this food you're not going to send to each other?just send it to me.there ya go,wisdom of solomon!!



Harry, who is this Solomon guy and why is he reading our posts?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 27, 2013)

I spy a bottle of Arthur Bryant BBQ sauce. The real deal. Nice score Pac.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Harry, who is this Solomon guy and why is he reading our posts?


wiseguy.....solomon not you andy!! bearing in mind some of the drivel i post,i really have no idea mate!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


>


oy vey,we could use some aunty....trust me,we could!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> tell you what chaps.you know this food you're not going to send to each other?just send it to me.there ya go,wisdom of solomon!!


 
Way to step in and be a mediator, Harry


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I spy a bottle of Arthur Bryant BBQ sauce. The real deal. Nice score Pac.


 
Good eye. I wanted the real deal so treated myself to two bottles through Amazon. I'm looking forward to trying some out on ribs. And wings for sure.



Harry Cobean said:


> oy vey,we could use some aunty....trust me,we could!!


 
Bundles for Britain? We haven't left bundles for Britain since out GI's came back in '45  
Good one, Bea. You find a pic for everything


----------



## Zagut (Oct 27, 2013)

Be careful getting food shipped from Pac.

The post office seems to have that address marked and shipments just never seem to arrive at the intended destination.  

I'm still waiting for my bacon shipment to get here. 

Have any others noticed the postal workers seem to be getting larger?



Good looking eats Pac.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Way to step in and be a mediator, Harry


just call me kissinger!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

Zagut said:


> Be careful getting food shipped from Pac.
> 
> The post office seems to have that address marked and shipments just never seem to arrive at the intended destination.
> 
> ...


now that you come to mention it Z...........!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah, whatever happened to that, Zagut? 

The sides finished nicely. All except for the ABTs. A few lost their bacon. I may have to use storebought bacon if I'm wrapping it around food items. It doesn't seem to shrink as much.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Bundles for Britain? We haven't left bundles for Britain since out GI's came back in '45


look,gi's...schmee i's,who cares,i'm very much in need of a brisket bundle,ok!!


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I've got a lot going on for today's PPPC-II. I figured I might as well post the bulk of the pics here where they belong.
> Today's fare will be brisket (I really should have cut myself more than one slice ) , BBQ'd beans and ABTs. I'm also turning a portion of the brisket into burnt ends.
> The brisket went on the WSM a little before 5:00. It's resting while the rest cooks.
> And it looks something like this:




Amazing!  What are thos little bundles around the outside of the grill in the last pic?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Amazing! What are thos little bundles around the outside of the grill in the last pic?


 
Thanks Carol 
Those are ABTs. Here's a tutorial I put together:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/abts-how-i-make-them-73696.html


----------

